# Hummers



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I think that these are Black chinned hummers. Never noticed the color on their throat before. Just before sunset with the sun shinning on them the color really stands out.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

COOOOOL, that blue sure is vivid


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks for the comments. I watch these guys all the time and never noticed the throat color. The sun has to be just right I guess.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

pretty


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice, I like the natural perch..


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Arlon.


----------

